# Ruger woman image from 1980's /90's



## Howard Roark (May 4, 2017)

I can't fine the image online. Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## rip18 (May 5, 2017)

Can you describe the image you are looking for?


----------



## Howard Roark (May 5, 2017)

rip18 said:


> Can you describe the image you are looking for?



Something like this.


----------

